# Progesterone levels during 2WW?



## kgally (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone can help me. This is my second attempt at IVF and this time my clinic are monitoring my progesterone levels during my 2WW. 

I had ET on 9th November, on the 11th Nov my progesterone level was 290 but yesterday (monday) it had dropped to just 64. I have had AF cramps since Friday too.

Has anyone else had their levels monitored/can tell me if it means af is on its way?!

Thank you!


----------



## KirstyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi kgally

I had ET on Sunday and I had to go in today to have my prog levels checked.  I was under the impression it was so they could monitor the meds.  My clinic (ARGC) has just this minute called me to tell me my levels are OK and to continue with the same meds.

If I were you, I'd ask your clinic if they can do anything to prop up your levels.  Good luck!


----------



## kgally (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi kirstyR

Thank you for your reply. It's good to hear of someone else being motored.

I had another test today and my level has dropped once more to 61 so the clinic want me to do 4 cyclogest a day AND have the progesterone injection tomorrow!

Doesn't s drop in progesterone mean that af is on it's way?

All this waiting is driving me mad I think  

Xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

It is hard to tell.  AF is not on its way in the normal sense as your cycle is completely artificially controlled.

That is why progesterone is so important because your body does not make it in the same way as in a natural cycle.

You may be someone who does not absorb cyclogest well (I was) and needs injectible prog. to keep levels up.

Failing pregnancy also results in dropping p4, but to be honest, this early in your cycle your p4 should not be dropping like this unless you are not metabolising the p4 effectively.  

Your clinic sound like that are doing the right thing in upping your cyclogest and giving you an injection.  You need the womb lining to stay intact to create a good environment for implantation.

Did you transfer blasts?  Did you have the p4 blood tests done in the same lab at the same time of day - this can affect results.

Increasing p4 is a good thing and I really hope it is the answer for you.

Best wishes,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## kgally (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Daisy,

Thank you so much for your reply, it really helped!

I talked to the nurse and she explained that a level of 290 after ET is to be expected (like you said) and in a normal cycle, a level of around 65 is to be expected. However, with IVF they like to keep p4 levels at around 100 just to increase the chances of implantation.

So I had my first injection yesterday and was a little shocked at the size of the needle  

Thanks again everyone

xxx


----------

